# Guitar World's "Betcha Can't Play This"



## DDDorian

Thought I'd make a thread of all the "Betcha Can't Play This" columns from Guitar World; I know they're generally pretty easy but I have a morbid fascination with them for some reason. Any links to videos/tab that isn't included here would be much appreciated.

EDIT - 21/05/07 - Youtube is pulling random BYCPT vids so I updated this post a bit, so it'll hopefully have less dead links and such. Enjoy!

Rusty Cooley - April 2005 - TAB - VIDEO

Jon Donais of Shadows Fall - May 2005 - VIDEO 

Matt Heafy and Corey Beaulieu of Trivium - July 2005 - VIDEO

Zacky Vengeance and Synyster Gates of Avenged Sevenfold - September 2005 TAB 

Michael Romeo of Symphony X - January 2006 - VIDEO

Jeff Loomis of Nevermore - February 2006 - VIDEO

Doug Doppler - March 2006 - VIDEO

Marc Rizzo of Soulfly - April 2006 VIDEO

Mike Campesi - May 2006 VIDEO
- TAB

Gary Hoey - (issue unconfirmed) VIDEO

Gus G of Firewind - (issue unconfirmed) VIDEO

Chris Broderick of Jag Panzer - (issue unconfirmed) VIDEO - REJECTED SEVEN-STRING LICK

Henrik Danhage and Thomas Englund of Evergrey - (issue unconfirmed) VIDEO

Herman Li and Sam Totman of Dragonforce - (issue unconfirmed) VIDEO

Alexi Laiho of Children Of Bodom - (issue unknown) VIDEO

Ben Weinman of Dillinger Escape Plan - (issue unknown) VIDEO - 

Mark Morton and Willie Adler of Lamb Of GodTAB

Ralph Santolla of Deicide/Iced Earth - VIDEO

Bill Hudson of Cellador - July 2007 - VIDEO

Fredrik Akesson of Arch Enemy/Opeth - June 2007 - VIDEO

Al Pitrelli of Trans-Siberian Orchestra/Megadeth/Savatage - VIDEO

John Petrucci - TAB

Marty Friedman = TAB

Jason Becker - August 2004
Oli Herbert of All That Remains - Holiday Issue 2004 
Bjorn Gelotte of In Flames - January 2005 
Michael Angelo Batio - March 2005
Joe Stump - June 2005 
Danny Spitz of Anthrax - October 2005 
John5 of Marilyn Manson fame - November 2005 
Michael Amott of Arch Enemy - November 2005 
Metal Mike Chlasciak of Halford fame - Holiday Issue 2005
Alex Skolnick, four times, three in 2007, one in 2004
Doug Aldrich - no idea when
Kirk Hammett - no idea when
Zakk Wylde = no idea when
Jimmy Brown, Guitar World editor = sometime 2006
Mike Mushok of Staind = no idea when


----------



## Metal Ken

Badass. Micheal romeo's totally OWNS everyone else's. it just sounds amazing. not technically, but musically speaking, just kinda cascading and stuff. The LOG guys were a total letdown, so was Matt Heafy, i had the issue with BenWeinman of DEP, i'll see if i can find it so you can dd it to the tab.


----------



## Ancestor

Great post.


----------



## forelander

the dep vid link isn't currently working.


----------



## David

Metal Ken said:


> Badass. Micheal romeo's totally OWNS everyone else's. it just sounds amazing. not technically, but musically speaking, just kinda cascading and stuff. The LOG guys were a total letdown, so was Matt Heafy, i had the issue with BenWeinman of DEP, i'll see if i can find it so you can dd it to the tab.


check out Chris Broderick's! 8 finger tapping, a lot more complex, a lot more insane, he owned everyone else's.


Dragonforce sucks. I stick by my claim with my new thread.


----------



## Naren

Michael Romeo owned everyone.


----------



## bostjan

Yup! MJR is my hero.

Try playing that at 70 bpm. I think it's hard enough at that speed, but then he goes up to 100 bpm, sounds do-able with a little practice. Then he goes "a little" faster at 172 bpm. :facemeltsoff:


----------



## Naren

bostjan said:


> Yup! MJR is my hero.
> 
> Try playing that at 70 bpm. I think it's hard enough at that speed, but then he goes up to 100 bpm, sounds do-able with a little practice. Then he goes "a little" faster at 172 bpm. :facemeltsoff:



haha. Exactly. When I heard the 172 bpm one at the beginning, I was thinking "Pretty damn good." Then, when he slowed it down to 70, I was expecting it to be pretty slow, but it was still somewhat fast (but doable with practice). Then it goes up to 100, still doable, but harder. Then 172 and I'm like "Uh... no way..." There might be some people on here who can play that, but I am definitely not one of them.


----------



## dysfctn

Dan - Those Dragonforce guitarists suck serious ass!

Broderick & MJR get my vote - as does DDDorian for a great post!


----------



## 777

man i never realised how bad the dragonforce technique is! theyre really bad even at SLOOOOWWW speeds.....


----------



## eaeolian

FYI, the Evergrey one is in the current issue.

Romeo's pwns. Even Broderick would probably say that he'd have to practice that. Mike's just, well, sick.


----------



## D-EJ915

I must have Gus G's guitars.


And the shadows fall one is from the first track off the war within.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Yeah, that MJR etude was probably the best thing to come out of that series. Rusty Cooley's lick was cool too, just because it was a little different to the stuff people tend to contribute to that column.


----------



## telecaster90

Wow, the Dragonforce one was really sloppy. 

Good post, bro. +Rep


----------



## bostjan

Hmm, what do you think of forumers here doing the same sort of thing? What do you think? Good idea for a new thread, or no?


----------



## DDDorian

The thing about this column is that GW rejects a lot of licks due to difficulty, so in reality it should be named "Betcha Can Play This But Our 15-Year-Old-Beggining-Metal-Guitarist Demographic Will Be Too Intimidated To Try". Joe Becker, who is a relation of Jason Becker that deals with publications like GW for Jason, said on some forum that they rejected the first three licks he submitted due to difficulty, and there are others that I van't remember right now.

For those who care, licks have also been submitted by Alex Skolnick, Marty Friedman, Doug Aldrich, Mike Mushok from Staind (???) and others but I can't track them down online.

T'would be cool to do as a forum thing but I fear I wouldn't be able to play a single one, hehe.

(by the way, listen to the Dan Spitz lick, it's shamefully sloppy and even worse played slow, and it's straight Bm pentatonic, poor kid)


----------



## David

DDDorian said:


> The thing about this column is that GW rejects a lot of licks due to difficulty, so in reality it should be named "Betcha Can Play This But Our 15-Year-Old-Beggining-Metal-Guitarist Demographic Will Be Too Intimidated To Try". Joe Becker, who is a relation of Jason Becker that deals with publications like GW for Jason, said on some forum that they rejected the first three licks he submitted due to difficulty, and there are others that I van't remember right now.
> 
> For those who care, licks have also been submitted by Alex Skolnick, Marty Friedman, Doug Aldrich, Mike Mushok from Staind (???) and others but I can't track them down online.
> 
> T'would be cool to do as a forum thing but I fear I wouldn't be able to play a single one, hehe.
> 
> (by the way, listen to the Dan Spitz lick, it's shamefully sloppy and even worse played slow, and it's straight Bm pentatonic, poor kid)



that's an interesting bit to know... I'm glad they put Brodericks in there! I'd like to see the tab for that.


----------



## JPMDan

DDDorian said:


> The thing about this column is that GW rejects a lot of licks due to difficulty, so in reality it should be named "Betcha Can Play This But Our 15-Year-Old-Beggining-Metal-Guitarist Demographic Will Be Too Intimidated To Try". Joe Becker, who is a relation of Jason Becker that deals with publications like GW for Jason, said on some forum that they rejected the first three licks he submitted due to difficulty, and there are others that I van't remember right now.
> 
> For those who care, licks have also been submitted by Alex Skolnick, Marty Friedman, Doug Aldrich, Mike Mushok from Staind (???) and others but I can't track them down online.
> 
> T'would be cool to do as a forum thing but I fear I wouldn't be able to play a single one, hehe.
> 
> (by the way, listen to the Dan Spitz lick, it's shamefully sloppy and even worse played slow, and it's straight Bm pentatonic, poor kid)


That means John Petrucci won't be doing one with his 4 billion notes per second shredding


----------



## distressed_romeo

bostjan said:


> Hmm, what do you think of forumers here doing the same sort of thing? What do you think? Good idea for a new thread, or no?



It's a cool idea in principle, but could easily turn sour if just a couple of people decided to be overlly competitive.


----------



## Mastodon

Great idea man. Plus rep.

I never knew that they actually rejected licks but in the back of my head I always thought "I bet most of the older readers of this magazine can play this and scoff at the term "betcha can't play this"


----------



## MetalMike

The 15 year old demographic should be intimidated at anything Rusty has ever done. If they were worried about that they wouldn't have let him do a video at all. Then again I remember reading that column and it seemed as more of an advertisment/show off for rusty than a column although I liked the lick.

They should totally do an issue with all the rejected "betcha"s


----------



## distressed_romeo

^Agreed. It would be a good subject for one of those books they put together every so often. I'd really like to see the ones Jason Becker had rejected...


----------



## Emperoff

Rusty's one blew my mind off


----------



## MetalMike

distressed_romeo said:


> I'd really like to see the ones Jason Becker had rejected...



Me too. It's hard to believe they could even reject anything he'd sent in. They should be happy that he is contributing from the position hes in.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Well, yeah, there's that to consider as well. Especially sad given the stuff he would have sent if likely to have been a bit more off the wall, whereas a lot of the stuff that features in the column is painfully generic.


----------



## David

I like the betcha can't play this for ss.org idea. I smell a new forum?!


----------



## Metal Ken

David said:


> check out Chris Broderick's! 8 finger tapping, a lot more complex, a lot more insane, he owned everyone else's.




Seen it, but MJR's sounds way more musical. But Chris' is awesome as well. 


BTW, i used to have the one with Doug Aldritch, it was really blah. Pentatonic 12-15-12-15-12-b15 stuff. 


As far as a lot of stuff being too hard.. i noticed a LOT of the shit in there is really easy.. f. ex, Danny Spitz's was easy. i expected a lot more out of him. The dudes from Lamb of God.. wtf? Rhythm guitar part? Not even some insane fast triple time jon schaffer rhythm either, or like some insane spiral architect rhythm.. just some lame drop d chugging stuff.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Yeah, LOG are pretty inventive riff-writers in terms of the way the develop things, but I wouldn't really rate either of them as technicians.
Did you see Gary Hoey's lick? 'Cliched shredder lick #4'...


----------



## Metal Ken

Nah, i didnt see gary hoey's. but i'd expect him to have something innovative. 

I think Guitar One or something did a "Shred is not dead" section or something like that where they put the hardest licks they could find in there.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Now that was an awesome feature! It was Rusty, Terry Syrek, Joe Stump, and Dave Martone contributing a couple of licks each, plus detailed lessons from Yngwie and Buckethead.


----------



## Metal Ken

Yeah, they had a Vinnie Moore one in there too, it was pretty bad ass.


----------



## bostjan

Hey I have that issue. It's the only issue of that mag I own. The buckethead lesson video is fucked up.


----------



## MetalMike

bostjan said:


> Hey I have that issue. It's the only issue of that mag I own. The buckethead lesson video is fucked up.



Does anyone have a link for that? I'd like to see anything with buckethead besides the one where he has his sock puppet talk for him.


----------



## bostjan

that's the one, well it wasn't really a sock, but i think it's the same one you're thinking of.


----------



## distressed_romeo

bostjan said:


> Hey I have that issue. It's the only issue of that mag I own. The buckethead lesson video is fucked up.



That's the one I was talking about, and yes, that is the one where Buckethead was talking through a puppet...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

i think herman and sam were drunk haha....

i really like this idea of a betcha cant play this forum.... id join in the fun for sure


----------



## MetalMike

this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86DEKFissl4&search=buckethead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86DEKFissl4

that is pretty fucked up. I remember before I saw his 8 finger stuff I was convinced he was Paul Gilbert.

Anyway.. itd be cool if someone could upload the tab for some of the tapping stuff he does toward the end.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^him and paul were excellent friends at a younger age if i remember right...


----------



## Mastodon

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ^him and paul were excellent friends at a younger age if i remember right...



Paul taught him at a guitar institute.


----------



## MetalMike

Mastodon said:


> Paul taught him at a guitar institute.



yea.. there alternating picking technique seems very similar from what I've heard.


----------



## David

Mastodon said:


> Paul taught him at a guitar institute.


and that is why I hate lessons. All you do is make copies of people...


----------



## DDDorian

From memory, Rusty's lick was originally at a faster tempo but GW wanted him to slow it down; my memory is pretty hazy though, so that may be in relation to a lick he submitted that was replaced with the one I linked to. Bleh.

I know Kirk Hammett's lick was a diminished sweep progression in A. Alex Skolnick's was a flamenco-influenced link alternating between Phygrian and minor in the key of E, from memory. I only ever saw Mike Mushok's briefly as I skimmed the mag in a newsagents years ago; his comment was "If I was a late-eighties shredder - which I'm not - I'd play something like this" and was a lengthy Am arpeggio progression.

Also, fixed the DEP link. Enjoy!


----------



## MetalMike

David said:


> and that is why I hate lessons. All you do is make copies of people...



not really.. thats an extreme case. Your supposed to take what you can get out of a lesson and not try to become the same type of player as your teacher. Rusty became the technician that he is today (I know he didn't take lessons) by taking all he could get out of a specific player. Just in this case that player would be your teacher.


----------



## Metal Ken

David said:


> and that is why I hate lessons. All you do is make copies of people...




Paul Gilbert and Buckethead sound way different... 

And i've said it before and i'll say it again - only zealous 'im the greatest thing ever ' teacher types make copies. I show people shit and make sure they udnerstand it and try to get them to take their own direction with it.


----------



## MetalMike

Metal Ken said:


> Paul Gilbert and Buckethead sound way different...
> 
> And i've said it before and i'll say it again - only zealous 'im the greatest thing ever ' teacher types make copies. I show people shit and make sure they udnerstand it and try to get them to take their own direction with it.



 agreed. I never said they were copies. I said there alternating picking technique is very similar.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Metal Ken said:


> Paul Gilbert and Buckethead sound way different...
> 
> And i've said it before and i'll say it again - only zealous 'im the greatest thing ever ' teacher types make copies. I show people shit and make sure they udnerstand it and try to get them to take their own direction with it.



As do all good teachers. 
Whatever PG taught Buckethead clearly worked. There's also a big difference between telling someone they must do things a certain way and demonstrating what works and what doesn't.
Everyone learns from other people, even if it's by watching instructional tapes and learning songs by ear.


----------



## bostjan

Heck yeah.

Only MAB had made copies of himself.


----------



## Metal Ken

metalmike23 said:


> agreed. I never said they were copies. I said there alternating picking technique is very similar.



I know... i was directing that at david, its all good dude \m/


----------



## Metal Ken

bostjan said:


> Heck yeah.
> 
> Only MAB had made copies of himself.




He once mailed the webmaster at insane guitar and threatened copyright infringement on posting an "E Minor Arpeggio shape i invented" (Your standard one based off the A minor bar chord). I totally shit you not.


----------



## distressed_romeo

^Are you serious?


----------



## Metal Ken

Not kidding at all. The dude that runs insane guitar told me this, and i trust him a lot. It was just some little lesson on beginning sweep picking as well!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Beyond belief...
Funny, as from what I'd heard, MAB's meant to be a pretty friendly guy, albeit a little cocky.


----------



## Metal Ken

I've met him. He's nice enough to your face, but he is really cocky. He's like "Whats the point in being a rhythm guitar player? Nobody remembers rhythm guitar players! You should play leads! You should play leads fast! Be like me!"


----------



## MetalMike

Metal Ken said:


> He once mailed the webmaster at insane guitar and threatened copyright infringement on posting an "E Minor Arpeggio shape i invented" (Your standard one based off the A minor bar chord). I totally shit you not.



 I would love to see that email if you can get a copy.


----------



## bostjan

If MAB is threatening to sue over a sweep picking exercise, posting an email might be a little risky from a legal standpoint.

No one remembers rhythm guitarists? WTF? Like he's one to talk, as I'm sure everyone in the non-guitar-playing community know who the hell Michael Batio is.  From now on, I'm not going to say "Angelo" because I think he's a great technician and all, but hardly a brilliant artist.


----------



## MetalMike

bostjan said:


> If MAB is threatening to sue over a sweep picking exercise, posting an email might be a little risky from a legal standpoint.



I didn't think of it that way. I don't see it as being risky however, because in order for him to have a legitimate claim he'd have to have that exact lick copywrited. Thats like saying he invented an arpeggio, which is as far as I'm concerned is ridiculous.


----------



## Metal Ken

I dont have any email, Joel told me in person about it, and we had a big laugh about it. 

But yeah, Mike was saying things at his clinic, like "When you think of bands like ACDC, who do you think of? Angus Young.. not the other guy.. Aerosmith? Joe Perry, not the other guy, everyone remembers the guy who does the solos!"


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Metal Ken said:


> I dont have any email, Joel told me in person about it, and we had a big laugh about it.
> 
> But yeah, Mike was saying things at his clinic, like "When you think of bands like ACDC, who do you think of? Angus Young.. not the other guy.. Aerosmith? Joe Perry, not the other guy, everyone remembers the guy who does the solos!"



ever heard of james hetfield? or dave mustaine for that matter...


----------



## bostjan

Well, those are sort of all bad examples.

But if music is a contest for fame, we ought to all be singers.


----------



## distressed_romeo

That's actually the kind of immature attitude that puts aspirant players off soloing. Lead and rhythm are complimentary skills, not mutually exclusive. You'd think someone supposedly as accomplished as MAB would know that.


----------



## DelfinoPie

The first Dragonforce one was alright...sloppy as hell but the guy admits it so he knows he needs to practice more  

The second Dragonforce one was laughable...seriously, that was bad lol.


----------



## MetalMike

distressed_romeo said:


> That's actually the kind of immature attitude that puts aspirant players off soloing. Lead and rhythm are complimentary skills, not mutually exclusive. You'd think someone supposedly as accomplished as MAB would know that.



Your 100% right. It looks like Batio is ignorant and just assumes that playing rhythm is less important than playing lead although what the rhythm does is compliment the lead. It actually surprises me to hear he had said this because I remember reading he got an award for jazz when he was younger? Generally when you play in a big band jazz situation its 90% rhythm. I guess he wandered away from that aspect of his playing as he_ matured _(or didnt )


----------



## distressed_romeo

metalmike23 said:


> Your 100% right. It looks like Batio is ignorant and just assumes that playing rhythm is less important than playing lead although what the rhythm does is compliment the lead. It actually surprises me to hear he had said this because I remember reading he got an award for jazz when he was younger? Generally when you play in a big band jazz situation its 90% rhythm. I guess he wandered away from that aspect of his playing as he_ matured _(or didnt )



Exactly. Setting aside the fact that he's allegedly an educated musician, you'd think a guy in his 40s would have a slightly more mature perspective. As you said, jazz playing is at least 90% rhythm, as most experienced jazz musicians say (including my old teachers, who were both incredible jazz soloists.), even if you're into fusion rather than big-band jazz, the chord changes are the foundation of the whole thing.
Allan Holdsworth, Robben Ford, Frank Gambale, Joe Pass, Wes Montgomery...all their chordal concepts are just as impressive as their soloing. The same goes for Vai, Gilbert, Satriani, Cooley, Kotzen...all are just as impressive at rhythm as lead.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

DelfinoPie said:


> The first Dragonforce one was alright...sloppy as hell but the guy admits it so he knows he needs to practice more
> 
> The second Dragonforce one was laughable...seriously, that was bad lol.



am i the only one who noticed they were either drunk and/or hungover???

i dont dig dragonforce that much but ive seen herman play and he can kick the shit outta that arpegio easily lol...


----------



## distressed_romeo

^There are a few horror stories about at least one of them having his stage performance affects by alcohol intake.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Very cool thread. MJR rules all though.

Those avenged sevenfold ones were awful. They couldn't play them anywhere near clean slowed right down. 

In a recent interview the magazine called that synester gates guy "one of the most talented guitarists in rock" hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## zak

DDDorian said:


> From memory, Rusty's lick was originally at a faster tempo but GW wanted him to slow it down; my memory is pretty hazy though, so that may be in relation to a lick he submitted that was replaced with the one I linked to. Bleh.
> I know Kirk Hammett's lick was a diminished sweep progression in A. Alex Skolnick's was a flamenco-influenced link alternating between Phygrian and minor in the key of E, from memory. I only ever saw Mike Mushok's briefly as I skimmed the mag in a newsagents years ago; his comment was "If I was a late-eighties shredder - which I'm not - I'd play something like this" and was a lengthy Am arpeggio progression.
> Also, fixed the DEP link. Enjoy!



Actually, Rusty's was an 8 string lick that they asked him to condense because they figured no body could play it because of the extended range.

A question for all of you. Am I the only one that thinks MAB's playing would be so much more interesting without all the delay?


----------



## Metal Ken

distressed_romeo said:


> Exactly. Setting aside the fact that he's allegedly an educated musician, you'd think a guy in his 40s would have a slightly more mature perspective. As you said, jazz playing is at least 90% rhythm, as most experienced jazz musicians say (including my old teachers, who were both incredible jazz soloists.), even if you're into fusion rather than big-band jazz, the chord changes are the foundation of the whole thing.
> Allan Holdsworth, Robben Ford, Frank Gambale, Joe Pass, Wes Montgomery...all their chordal concepts are just as impressive as their soloing. The same goes for Vai, Gilbert, Satriani, Cooley, Kotzen...all are just as impressive at rhythm as lead.




Maybe he got the jazz thing before shred really came about? I mean, if he was around in the late 70s/early 80s before the whole Ygnwie phenomenon...


----------



## DDDorian

Here's a Youtube video of a "Betcha Can't Play This" lick from Ralph Santolla of Deicide (and ex-Iced Earth from memory). The actual lick is okay but not great; the footage of him playing afterwards on Dime's guitar is pretty cool though. Also, anyone who hasn't checked out the new Deicide album, _he Stench Of Redemption_ really should do so as it's a great album and the best thing Deicide have done in a long, long time.

EDIT: you might actually want to watch it, heh: http://youtube.com/watch?v=l1qw48F9HE0


----------



## distressed_romeo

DDDorian said:


> Here's a Youtube video of a "Betcha Can't Play This" lick from Ralph Santolla of Deicide (and ex-Iced Earth from memory). The actual lick is okay but not great; the footage of him playing afterwards on Dime's guitar is pretty cool though. Also, anyone who hasn't checked out the new Deicide album, _he Stench Of Redemption_ really should do so as it's a great album and the best thing Deicide have done in a long, long time.
> 
> EDIT: you might actually want to watch it, heh: http://youtube.com/watch?v=l1qw48F9HE0



Just watched that and then the new Deicide video. God, the new lineup makes the old one look pretty sorry. Pretty clear that Santolla and Owen and going to be more than adequate replacements for the Hoffmans.


----------



## Metal Ken

distressed_romeo said:


> Just watched that and then the new Deicide video. God, the new lineup makes the old one look pretty sorry. Pretty clear that Santolla and Owen and going to be more than adequate replacements for the Hoffmans.




the drummer wrote the songs on the album, and he actually wrote most of them in the past as well.

But Ralph Shreds. Jack.. not so much but he isnt a bad player at all. IMO, Stench is the best thing deicide has done since Serpents of the Light


----------



## distressed_romeo

I knew that. All the same, the new guitar players dwarf the old ones. Ralph's tone is great.


----------



## Metal Ken

Totally. i was floored by his solos, especially on the title track \m/

Apparently the hoffman's were really... not very smart.. I was reading the interview with Glen in Terrorizer.. it was pretty hilarious. (And for the record, i believe Glen's side of the story, since the hoffman's side was really easy to disprove.. and Deicide put out their best album in almost 10 years and the hoffmans haven't done anything).


----------



## distressed_romeo

Yeah, I saw that interview as well. If everything Glen and Steve said is true (which it appears to be) then it's hard to believe they put up with them as long as they did. That story about one of the Hoffmans paying other players to write his leads for him was just mindboggling. I would have kicked the both of them out years ago. It's pretty clear the band are better off without them.


----------



## Metal Ken

Pretty much. think how much better the last 3 albums could've been if they would have kicked them out that long ago.


----------



## Ryan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKRxtwW0kQg&mode=related&search=

lol added hammered notes


----------



## DDDorian

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XkI45FvRryQ

Here's a "Betcha Can't Play This" by the guitarists from God Forbid (whoever they are). At least the second guy makes an excuse for playing a riff, but that first guy's sweeps = blargh


----------



## Ryan

lol maybe tune your guitar before the taping?


----------



## Makelele

DDDorian said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=XkI45FvRryQ
> 
> Here's a "Betcha Can't Play This" by the guitarists from God Forbid (whoever they are). At least the second guy makes an excuse for playing a riff, but that first guy's sweeps = blargh



I bet I can't play that badly.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Jesus, some of these videos are a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Martin_777

DDDorian said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=XkI45FvRryQ
> 
> Here's a "Betcha Can't Play This" by the guitarists from God Forbid (whoever they are). At least the second guy makes an excuse for playing a riff, but that first guy's sweeps = blargh



Nice try ... the lead is really bad and the riff is not really cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

Who's the ignoramus who put "Bectha" in the video? lmao 

Those guys talk too much and Doc's thing was boring as crap.


----------



## Mastodon

Not that I can do any better but...

That Ralph guy sounded sloppy to me.

And wtf was with God Forbid's tone?


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Mastodon said:


> Not that I can do any better but...
> 
> That Ralph guy sounded sloppy to me.
> 
> And wtf was with God Forbid's tone?


did you not see the cranks in the background?


----------



## DDDorian

Yeah, I thought Ralph's actual lick was sloppy, but the playing on Dime's guitar was much better and, to my ears, pretty cool.

Just a heads-up; Guitar World are going to relaunch their website at the beginning of next year and I'm guessing most of the mp3's of past BYCPT columns are gonna disappear, so download them now if you ever intend to listen to them again.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

The Dragonforce ones were a complete joke...they look like they've been playing 1 year tops.


----------



## noodles

Wow, the God Forbid stuff was almost as big of a joke as Dragonforce.


----------



## noodles

I still think the best ones are the two that Broderick did, but Guitar World rejected. The first one is some insane tapping lick, and the second is some insane string skipping lick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkpZ645ztl0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4bLerJddlM


----------



## Nipples

noodles said:


> I still think the best ones are the two that Broderick did, but *Guitar World rejected*. The first one is some insane tapping lick, and the second is some insane string skipping lick.


Meh, just a buisness move. They probably wouldnt like if if their readers' heads imploded.


----------



## DDDorian

noodles said:


> I still think the best ones are the two that Broderick did, but Guitar World rejected. The first one is some insane tapping lick, and the second is some insane string skipping lick.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkpZ645ztl0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4bLerJddlM



I'm pretty sure that string-skipping lick was accepted, they had two licks in the magazine and one was a string-skipping lick. I have the two they accepted (plus the one they rejected, Chris Broderick put up a transcription on his forum) tabbed out, I'll put it up sometime.


----------



## Kotex

^ I agree. Those were some awesome vids.


----------



## includao

DDDorian said:


> I have the two they accepted (plus the one they rejected, Chris Broderick put up a transcription on his forum) tabbed out, I'll put it up sometime.


----------



## Dnasurfer

rusty and romeo, killer!!!


----------



## DDDorian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBb4dKg6bKM

Here's one from Guitar World columnist Jimmy Brown. Cheesy, but kinda cool.


----------



## DDDorian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAx7sYiSJQc

Betcha Can't Play This with Alex Skolnick! It's cool that he's contributed a jazz lick, but I gotta say, I'm slightly disappointed. Apparently they filmed three licks though so maybe the others will surface sometime.

A mate of mine has the Guitar World magazine from a few years back that has a Betcha Can't Play This lick from him that was much cooler, but he won't hurry up and give me the damn magazine so I can transcribe it already, heh.


----------



## DDDorian

Turns out I was right, they DID film three licks with Skolnick, and here's the second (much cooler) lick. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOw781nleU4


----------



## Alex-D33

Naren said:


> Michael Romeo owned everyone.



I totally egree wiht you !  

Michael booted every body's asses with a totally musical ideal  

One more thing i've heard about DEP.. THIS GUY FUGGIN SUCKS DONKY BALLS doesn't deserve to by in guitar world magazine  ...and whe all know that dragonforce also sucks and vomits donky balls . 

Peace out my friend's


----------



## Desecrated

DDDorian said:


> Turns out I was right, they DID film three licks with Skolnick, and here's the second (much cooler) lick. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOw781nleU4



WTF,
I can play that, that wasen't impressive in anyway.


----------



## DDDorian

^^You have to take the title "Betcha Can't Play This" with a grain of salt. Most of the licks really aren't difficult, I just think it's cool that Skolnick isn't giving cliche shred licks and that he's going out of his way to explain the theory behind them, so they're more lick concepts than just finger patterns. Skolnick's more than proved his mettle with Tetsament and his jazz trio as far as I'm concerned.

If you wanna hear some of the worst licks, check out the ones contributed by the In Flames guy, or Dan Spitz from Anthrax. Hell, guys from Lamb Of God and God Forbid contributed riffs, for christ's sake...


----------



## D-EJ915

holy shitballs! This one is the most epic ever http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBSQrU2lOzA

 I love it 

organ > all


----------



## Tybanez

Metal Ken said:


> Badass. Micheal romeo's totally OWNS everyone else's. it just sounds amazing. not technically, but musically speaking, just kinda cascading and stuff. The LOG guys were a total letdown, so was Matt Heafy, i had the issue with BenWeinman of DEP, i'll see if i can find it so you can dd it to the tab.



I agree, The MR is my favorite so far,very challenging!! and thanks for posting the Jeff Loomis licks.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Desecrated said:


> WTF,
> I can play that, that wasen't impressive in anyway.



Can you use it within the context of a complex set of chord changes though? Using a lick like that effectively requires a lot more musicianship than just playing an A Minor arpeggios slightly faster than the next guy.


----------



## includao

Ben Weinmain from DEP is not a great player technique-wise but hes a hell of a player


----------



## distressed_romeo

includao said:


> Ben Weinmain from DEP is not a great player technique-wise but hes a hell of a player



Huh?


----------



## HighGain510

Wow I've never seen Michael Romeo before, he's insane! That was a really cool tapping/shred line... geez! 

Btw, that Betcha can't play this from God Forbid DID suck a bit, but some of their riffs are cool. Check this out:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rw6039L5rJY

or this one:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0273mpIw6F4

They have a couple pretty good songs IMHO, but I agree definitely a little bit sloppy in the technique department.


----------



## DDDorian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fv-EQTux9A

Here's the third and final lick from Alex Skolnick, this time it's a sweep lick. Still, not a fretburner like I was hoping for, but cool nonetheless.

Also, Guitar World launched their new website today, and they have tabs for four old Betcha... licks from Marty Friedman, John Petrucci, Avenged Sevenfold and Lamb Of God. From the looks of things, the next lick will be from Al Pitrelli. Cool stuff.


----------



## DDDorian

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BlvT6JxRIy4

Here's Al Pitrelli's (majorly disappointing) lick. Come on, he's literally running a scale! Bah.


----------



## Gilbucci

Get TSO off the BYCPT column!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hmmm...I agree the Pitrelli lick is pretty unimaginative, but you can't really fault the guy's chops.


----------



## noodles

Al's not one of those flashy guitarists that is good at this sort of thing. He really shines in the context of a band, though, because he is literally able to walk into just about any band and duplicate what the guy before him was playing, all while maintaining his own feel. I mean this was the guy that did something Marty Friedman couldn't do--cleanly execute Marty Friedman solos live. 

In addition to that, he can read/write music, do arrangement work, and is the west coast musical director for TSO. He's a pro musician in every sense of the word. I actually liked how he used his opportunity to show the readers something solid that can help them grow as a player, rather than just ripping off something really flashy. I think that alone makes a pretty cool statement.


----------



## DDDorian

Yeah, there's no disputing his skill as a guitarist or a musician, it's just frustrating when they get someone who is actually capable of playing something flashy and they don't. The Skolnick licks were the same - great as concepts and explained in enough detail so that you can integrate them into a whole bunch of situations, but hardly fretburners. Still, they kick the absolute crap out of sloppy sweeps from metalcore guys at least, heh.


----------



## noodles

Yeah, but I *like* the ones that teach me something I may have a chance of playing.


----------



## distressed_romeo

^Agreed. It's much more impressive when they choose to show you something musical as opposed to variations old shred chestnuts...

Noodles, have you heard the album Al recorded with Asia? 80s neo-prog, but some great songs...


----------



## DDDorian

http://youtube.com/watch?v=v4k4CZ2ebeU

Fredrik Akesson ex-Arch Enemy's licks. Enjoy!


----------



## Mail2JackButler

Thank you for posting these! MUCH APPRECIATED! Very cool. I lost an hour easily showing these to my son and a few of my students. GREAT motivation for them.


----------



## sakeido

D-EJ915 said:


> holy shitballs! This one is the most epic ever http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBSQrU2lOzA
> 
> I love it
> 
> organ > all



ahahaha fuckin awesome that was hilarious   

Al Pitrelli's was pretty cool and it is nice that he broke it down so much.


----------



## DDDorian

Mail2JackButler said:


> Thank you for posting these! MUCH APPRECIATED! Very cool. I lost an hour easily showing these to my son and a few of my students. GREAT motivation for them.



http://freespaces.com/ashleepilgrim/gpro/bycpt/bycpt.html

This link has a bunch of these articles transcribed and with all the accompanying notes from the magazines. You need the program Guitar Pro to open them but I could probably work something out if you don't have that program (ostensibly, it's not free). I agree, there's no better motivation that learning directly from players you admire. Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian

YouTube - Bill Hudson (CELLADOR) - Betcha Can't Play This

I have no idea who Bill Hudson or Cellador are, but the guy's playing a seven, so now I'm interested...


----------



## distressed_romeo

DDDorian said:


> YouTube - Bill Hudson (CELLADOR) - Betcha Can't Play This
> 
> I have no idea who Bill Hudson or Cellador are, but the guy's playing a seven, so now I'm interested...



YouTube - Cellador- Leaving All Behind

Here's a vid of his band. Pretty generic, but not bad for what it is.

The lick wasn't bad. He's got pretty precise chops. What sort of accent was he speaking with, as I couldn't place it?


----------



## Gilbucci

Im gonna guess french, because, I have a french friend and he sounds exactly like him. My God, this guitarworld mag looks fucking AWESOME! Slash, Satch, Trooch in one mag !


----------



## Jongpil Yun

DDDorian said:


> If you wanna hear some of the worst licks, check out the ones contributed by the In Flames guy, or Dan Spitz from Anthrax. Hell, guys from Lamb Of God and God Forbid contributed riffs, for christ's sake...



Or Dragonforce. Come on, an Amaj7 arpeggio? Not only is it easy to play, theory wise, it's way below just about everything else.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Agreed. Some of the licks the younger guys have contributed have displayed the imagination of a sea monkey.


----------



## DDDorian

distressed_romeo said:


> YouTube - Cellador- Leaving All Behind
> 
> Here's a vid of his band. Pretty generic, but not bad for what it is.
> 
> The lick wasn't bad. He's got pretty precise chops. What sort of accent was he speaking with, as I couldn't place it?



That kinda reminds me of Nocturnal Rites, minus the awesome leads which are pretty much the only thing that keep me interested, heh...

As for the accent, no idea, I was transfixed by his nail polish.



Gilbucci said:


> Im gonna guess french, because, I have a french friend and he sounds exactly like him. My God, this guitarworld mag looks fucking AWESOME! Slash, Satch, Trooch in one mag !



Yeah, Gilbert too, they've really been on a roll lately. Slash has an ongoing column now, which is cool. Unfortunately, Guitar One magazine has been axed, the June issue with Alex Lifeson from Rush on the cover is the last ever issue. Apparently GW is gonna get more pages and adopt some of the columns from G1 and the acoustic GW, but I gotta say it's still quite a letdown.



Jongpil Yun said:


> Or Dragonforce. Come on, an Amaj7 arpeggio? Not only is it easy to play, theory wise, it's way below just about everything else.



I still think Dan Spitz' lick was the worst. The mp3s are gone now, but it was almost incomprehensible, and he was sloppier playing it slowly than he was playing at top speed (it was a Bm pentatonic lick, so nothing terribly difficult). I actually like Dan Spitz, as opposed to Dragonforce, so it was disappointing.

Then again, you can't really take the whole "Betcha Can't Play This" thing too seriously (unless you're watching Broderick's licks, egad).


----------



## Gilbucci

Most of the BYCPT licks suck, haha. I like the Bill Hudson lick though, same with all of Brodericks licks..the dude is insane.


----------



## distressed_romeo

DDDorian said:


> Yeah, Gilbert too, they've really been on a roll lately. Slash has an ongoing column now, which is cool. Unfortunately, Guitar One magazine has been axed, the June issue with Alex Lifeson from Rush on the cover is the last ever issue. Apparently GW is gonna get more pages and adopt some of the columns from G1 and the acoustic GW, but I gotta say it's still quite a letdown.



Seriously?! Fuck me, that sucks! Guitar One's generally the one I buy more than Guitar World!


----------



## Gilbucci

Same here. That's a real damn shame. GuitarWorld tends to piss me off. I fucken hate seeing Hendrix on the cover of every issue.


----------



## DDDorian

Yeah, apparently they didn't give the editors any warning, they just pulled the plug, so there won't even be an official "last" issue. The cancelled the CD-ROM only a month before, so over on the GW forums everyone and their dog is bitching about being ripped off, never buying from Future Publishing again, yada yada etc etc. 

I personally don't buy a hell of a lot of mags anymore; I know people who buy Guitar World and such so I just borrow theirs and scan the good bits. I try to buy most issues of Guitar Techniques, but my dodgy newsagent tends to miss all the issues I want or stock them so erratically that I never know when they're around and miss them bfore they're pulled off the shelves, oh well.


----------



## Gilbucci

Am I the only one that thinks GW is a huge mag full of ads? Seriously.

As for G1, I really liked it, because, it focussed in on genres. As opposed to GW, who gets artists to show you their songs..which for the most part, is crap


----------



## distressed_romeo

Gilbucci said:


> Am I the only one that thinks GW is a huge mag full of ads? Seriously.
> 
> As for G1, I really liked it, because, it focussed in on genres. As opposed to GW, who gets artists to show you their songs..which for the most part, is crap



Yeah, there's way too much space devoted to adverts in Guitar World (Guitarist in the UK has the same problem; it's lots of ads and gear but not a lot of actual playing advice). Guitar One struck a really good balance between everything.


----------



## MetalMike

I can't believe it. GuitarOne was the most comprehensive guitar magazine on the market. They had absolutely everything you'd want in a magazine. I tend to avoid GW because it's usually garbage. I'll have to find something else I suppose.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Some of the licks in the BYCPT thing have been pretty cool. Becker, Cooley, Loomis, and Romeo had the best ones I think. Musical, not to brief, and at least mildly difficult. Cooley's for one absolutely kills me (and I keep banging my wrist into the lower horn of my guitar trying it...), and Romeo's is great with all the speed changes. I just think Loomis's was kinda cool.


----------



## DDDorian

Youtube is pulling random BYCPT vids so I updated this post a bit, so it'll hopefully have less dead links and such. Enjoy!


----------



## distressed_romeo

DDDorian said:


> Youtube is pulling random BYCPT vids so I updated this post a bit, so it'll hopefully have less dead links and such. Enjoy!



Fucking youtube...


----------



## RgAscendant

A fuckload of them have gone down now, it's so fucking stupid .


----------



## Jzbass25

I think DragonForce's betcha can't play this should of been just smashing their instruments and quiting forever  lol


----------



## DDDorian

No video for the latest lick yet, but it's from Wayne Findlay, who plays in a band called Slavior, who I've never heard. Apparently he's played in MSG too. He has the lick scanned on his website so here's the tab. He plays a seven, too, which is pretty cool. Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian

...aaaand here's the vid for that one:

YouTube - Wayne Findley - Betcha Can't Play This

so now you can hear his horrible tone for yourself and watch the lick being played approximately eleven thousand times, heh.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

That is pretty crappy tone. Sounds like my Cube's Recto amp simulation.


----------



## DDDorian

A lick from John5, plus some "country-metal shredding" at the end that owns your soul


----------



## AngelVivaldi

Great Thread bud, very helpful!


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Man, I never noticed how good John 5's tone or vibrato was.


----------



## DDDorian

BAM! A few more licks:







Karl Sanders and a new Michael Romeo lick are coming up in the next few months apparently...


----------



## Michael

I learnt John 5's lick. Such a cool lick and from a killer issue.  Can't wait for the new Michael Romeo one.


----------



## Gilbucci

Can't see them


----------



## DDDorian

^^Sometimes, if you already have another youtube video or even another thread with embedded videos open, they won't load properly, but they'll come up eventually, if they haven't already...

By the way, if anyone has mags with any of the licks not seen here, I'd be very appreciative if you could scan the articles and send them to me so I could tab them up as well. One of these days I'll get around to HTML'ing them or something so everyone can read them, oh well...


----------



## DDDorian

Here are a few licks from the mags that don't have videos, I'll eventually do a jpeg for all the ones I have, enjoy!












(this one is Jeff Loomis by the way, forgot to put the name on top)


----------



## DDDorian

Here are a couple more licks, from Jason Becker and Mike Mushok of Staind:











and a new lick, from Karl Sanders of Nile, complete with horrible, horrible tone!


----------



## D-EJ915

that John 5 one was sick


and god that tone is horrible


----------



## guitarplayerone

D-EJ915 said:


> that John 5 one was sick
> 
> 
> and god that tone is horrible



agree on both counts. I was like 'WTF I cant believe my ears'. Karl Sanders, God of Phrygian Dominant on Annihilation of the Wicked puts out this bullshit?
I guess its to be expected. His tone sucked on the new CD. I think he used his KxK on annihilation (which was 100000 times better that Ithophallyic imo). Ist that supposed to be tremolo picking? Alternate? I cant tell...

Uggh I have just lost a LOT of respect for Karl


----------



## DDDorian

Betcha Can't Play This: Nile- Guitar World <--- There's one from Dallas, which I figure won't be in the mag. It's a bit of a step up, but still, not particularly tough.


----------



## DDDorian

Here's another one from Karl Sanders that doesn't suck quite as much, but still...


----------



## Variant

Yeah... there's much better ones (with him with Dallas) where he plays perfectly fine. This is what happens when you don't do warm ups. I sound the same way until I've noodled for 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## DDDorian

Fuck you, Rusty Cooley, fuck you in your stupid arse


----------



## Uber Mega

You're right Rusty.

The bets off!


----------



## Pauly

Lol, ridiculous.


----------



## theshred201

I'm currently making a guitar pro file containing all of the BYCPT's that I have (All since June 04). For now, I'll Just make a little list and add them as I go along.

June 2004-Mike Stern (Miles Davis, Mike Stern Group)
July 2004-Doug Aldrich (Whitesnake)
August 2004-Jason Becker (Cacophony)
September 2004-Mike Mushok (Staind)
October 2004-Kirk Hammet (Metallica)
November 2004-Ben Weinman (Dillinger Escape Plan) YouTube - ben weinman betcha can't play this
December 2004-Mark Morton & Willie Adler (Lamb Of God)
Holiday 2004-Oli Herbert (All That Remains)
January 2005-Bjorn Gelotte (In Flames)
February 2005-Alexi Laiho (Children Of Bodom) YouTube - Alexi Laiho - betcha cant play this
March 2005-Michael Angelo Batio (Nitro) YouTube - Comment And Rate This Vid!!!
April 2005-Rusty Cooley (Outworld) YouTube - Rusty Cooley - Betcha Can't Play This
May 2005-Jon Donais (Shadows Fall)
June 2005-Joe Stump (Reign Of Terror)
July 2005-Matt Heafy & Corey Beaulieu (Trivium)-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PouRlGf6-hw
August 2005-No Lick
September 2005-Zacky Vengence & Synyster Gates (Avenged Sevenfold)
October 2005-Danny Zpitz (Anthrax)
November 2005-John5 (Marilyn Manson)
December 2005-Michael Amott (Arch Enemy)
Holiday 2005-Mike Chlasciak (Halford)

How do you do the embedded Youtube vids? I tried copying over Youtube's Embed codes but it didn't work....

I'll post some more later, the eventually attach the guitar pro file and link to videos.


----------



## JoryGriffin

DDDorian said:


> Fuck you, Rusty Cooley, fuck you in your stupid arse





They should have renamed that section just for him. "Bet you can't imagine being able to play this", or maybe, "We know you can't play this but have fun trying"


----------



## DDDorian

theshred201 said:


> I'm currently making a guitar pro file containing all of the BYCPT's that I have (All since June 04). For now, I'll Just make a little list and add them as I go along.
> 
> June 2004-Mike Stern (Miles Davis, Mike Stern Group)
> July 2004-Doug Aldrich (Whitesnake)
> August 2004-Jason Becker (Cacophony)
> September 2004-Mike Mushok (Staind)
> October 2004-Kirk Hammet (Metallica)
> November 2004-Ben Weinman (Dillinger Escape Plan) YouTube - ben weinman betcha can't play this
> December 2004-Mark Morton & Willie Adler (Lamb Of God)
> Holiday 2004-Oli Herbert (All That Remains)
> January 2005-Bjorn Gelotte (In Flames)
> February 2005-Alexi Laiho (Children Of Bodom) YouTube - Alexi Laiho - betcha cant play this
> March 2005-Michael Angelo Batio (Nitro) YouTube - Comment And Rate This Vid!!!
> April 2005-Rusty Cooley (Outworld) YouTube - Rusty Cooley - Betcha Can't Play This
> May 2005-Jon Donais (Shadows Fall)
> June 2005-Joe Stump (Reign Of Terror)
> July 2005-Matt Heafy & Corey Beaulieu (Trivium)-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PouRlGf6-hw
> August 2005-No Lick
> September 2005-Zacky Vengence & Synyster Gates (Avenged Sevenfold)
> October 2005-Danny Zpitz (Anthrax)
> November 2005-John5 (Marilyn Manson)
> December 2005-Michael Amott (Arch Enemy)
> Holiday 2005-Mike Chlasciak (Halford)
> 
> How do you do the embedded Youtube vids? I tried copying over Youtube's Embed codes but it didn't work....
> 
> I'll post some more later, the eventually attach the guitar pro file and link to videos.



I used to collect these but kinda dropped off as I can't be arsed tracking them down anymore. Anyway, I have a ton that I transcribed into Guitar Pro myself. Do you have the actual articles for the licks in that list? There are some there that I don't have that I'd love to see

EDIT: here's what I have that isn't on your list, some stuff has dates, some doesn't, but pretty much everything is from 2005 or later. My files are all taken from the articles in the mags themselves and not the web and include all instructions and accompanying text. Here we go:

*Alex Skolnick*, 2004 sometime
*Chris Broderick*, 2006 (I think?) - he had two licks in the one issue of the mag, as well as one he submitted that they rejected due to being played on a seven-string, I have all three licks tabbed
*Doug Doppler*, 2005, I think
*Herman Li and Sam Totman from Dragonforce*, 2006, I think
*Henrik Danhage and Tom Englund of Evergrey*, 2006, I think
Gary Hoey, 2005, I think
*Doc and Dallas Coyle from God Forbid*, 2007, I think
*Gus G of Firewind*, "" ""
*Jason Hook*, 2007 Holiday Edition
*Jimmy Brown (Guitar World editor)*, 2007, I think
*John5*, October 2007
*John Petrucci*, 2004, I think
*Karl Sanders of Nile*, January 2008
*Marc Rizzo of Soulfly*, 2006, I think
*Marty Friedman*, 2004, I think
*Michael Romeo of Symphony X*, 2005, I think
*Mike Campese*, "" ""
*Ralph Santolla of Deicide/Obituary*, 2007, I think
*Wayne Findlay of Slavior*, 2007, I think

Anyone out there who has any licks that either of us haven't listed, please post them! I dunno why but these things fascinate me. I think Guitar World has Youtube pull most of the vids now, which blows.


----------



## theshred201

I'll be listing the rest of them soon very shortly (about a
week). I'm on a trip right now so I can't do them but I added all of 2006 before I left except for I think August which I can't find the magazine for right now. I have the articles too but that'll take a while.


----------



## DDDorian

So I went to ad a couple more licks I found on Youtube (new ones from Gus G and Jimmy Brown) but between finding the links and opening this thread they've been pulled Curse you, intarweb!

theshred201, got that list yet?


----------



## theshred201

No. I've been busy lately. Another week, maybe two and it'll be up, with a GP file of all of it.


----------



## DDDorian

^^Is this done yet?


----------



## Snoop

ohhh, why many of this vids deleted from youtube?
Is there any other site to see/dowload them?

At least, someone who have Dillinger Escape Plan lick, write me in PM, please!


----------



## DDDorian

Snoop said:


> ohhh, why many of this vids deleted from youtube?
> Is there any other site to see/dowload them?
> 
> At least, someone who have Dillinger Escape Plan lick, write me in PM, please!



Annoying, isn't it? The Guitar World camp regularly complain to Youtube to have their clips taken down. The DEP lick was the "jazz lick" from the song "Sugar Coated Sour" off _Calculating Infinity_ and wasn't unique to the mag, if that means anything to you.


----------



## Nick1

I wanna see a Buckethead and a Guthrie Govan BYCPT!


----------



## DDDorian

*BUMP* from hell, for two awesome new licks - check 'em out before they're pulled!

*Greg Howe*

YouTube - Greg Howe "Betcha Can't Play This" www.greghowe.com



*Andy Timmons*

YouTube - Andy Timmons - Betcha Can`t Play This


----------



## DDDorian

Here are some more licks! First off, another lick from from *Andy Timmons* (it says it's lick #3, which means there's another one between the one I posted earlier and this one that isn't on youtube, damn):

YouTube - Andy Timmons: Betcha Can't Play This! #3

Guitar World editor *Jimmy Brown*:

YouTube - Betcha Can't Play This with Guitar World's Jimmy Brown

*Gus G*, now ex-Firewind:


YouTube - Betcha Can't Play This with Firewind's Gus G

*Doug Aldrich* from Whitesnake:

YouTube - Betcha Can't Play This with Whitesnake's Doug Aldrich


----------



## kung_fu

Man, jimmy needs to do something with that hair . Cool lick though, would've been nice to actually hear it over the progression.


----------



## AgentWalrus

leave the guys hair alone, they some how bastardize every players tone that sets foot in that studio


----------



## DDDorian

Here are a couple more:


----------



## tuck

Does anyone have Greg Howe's Becha Can't play this lick tab?

please help!


----------



## ShadyDavey

I don't think anyone has bothered tabbing it as he explains the whole thing carefully in the video. Just take your time and listen to it dude - you'll be ok


----------



## DDDorian

A few new BYCPT licks from Marty Friedman:


----------



## MFB

Pretty sure almost all the original OP ones have been removed since GW got on YT's case


----------



## Psychobuddy

Does anyone have the Betcha's in Guitar Pro or power tab, I'm interested in seeing these licks particularly the Jason Becker ones[ for the fact that its awesome] and the Dragonforce one[ for the fact that its gonna suck]


----------



## DDDorian

I still have a ton of BYCPT Guitar Pro files, including the two you asked for, but I haven't added any in ages. I think the most recent is early 2008 or something. I'll re-up the ones I've got at some point. If anyone feels like sending me scans for anything I don't have I'll transcribe those ones too


----------



## Psychobuddy

Hey DDDorian, it'd be awesome if you could post them thanks much


----------

